# beefheart



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

i always dethaw my beefheart by cutting the packet and placing it in hot water, cut it open and throw it in. it all falls apart making a mess. so i havent used beefheart in a long time. but i still have it in my freezer. would it be better to throw it in unthawed?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

If by "unthawed" you mean frozen, then yes. That's kind of the idea.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You should NEVER give your piranhas any frozen food. 
Put your beefheart/shrimps/tilapia fillet or any other food in cold water until it's not frozen, then you can put it in the water.


----------



## mudfish (Sep 15, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> You should NEVER give your piranhas any frozen food.
> Put your beefheart/shrimps/tilapia fillet or any other food in cold water until it's not frozen, then you can put it in the water.


Can you tell me why no frozen food cuz i throw my food in frozen, thanks.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

There is no reason. Its perfectly fine to feed frozen. It will not harm them unless you're throwing tons of them in there and it dramatically drops the tank temp. But that would take like a hundred cubes. Lol.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

NEVER feed the food when it's still frozen, this is bad for the fish(fact). And never use hot water to thaw frozen food. This cooks the food and removes all the vitamins and mineral your fish so desperately need. It also breaks the food down and only serves to pollute your tank more then when it's thawed properly (like a day in the refrigerator)


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i fed my piranhas frozen beefheart straight from the freezer , its all good. It keeps the food together and the P's eat it all up before it gets all over the water.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

its fine to feed it frozen. thats why it comes that way.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

exodon king said:


> its fine to feed it frozen. *thats why it comes that way*.


What does that mean ? If they freeze the food, it's maybe to preserve it better ???
If you don't know what you're talking about, don't answer this thread.

For the last time, it's not recommended to feed frozen food. It's written all over the internet and it's a knowned fact among hobbyists... Your fish won't die if you feed him frozen foods, but you'll be making his digestive system work in a way it's not supposed to.

http://www.aquaticcritter.com/Saltwater/fe...frozen_food.htm
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=frozenfishfoods
http://www.firsttankguide.net/food.php


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

A "knowned" fact?
Bahahahahaha.
Work on your grammar, then your facts.

Let me put it in a way you might understand.

YOU WON'T DIE FROM EATING ICE CREAM

I have fish that have outlived their expectancy that are fed FROZEN foods REGULARLY.
It has no adverse effects and won't shorten the life span of your fish. I know this for a fact first hand, not something I read.
Don't believe everything you read on the internet.

If YOU don't know what YOU'RE talking about, don't answer this thread.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you even read ?
I've never said a fish would die if it ate frozen food... Where did you get that ???? It's just not the best thing for them.

No need to use caps or whine because i misspelled a word... what's the point about that ????

I don't really care about what you do to your fish. I've got nothing to prove here.... I keep piranhas and other fish for the fun of it and i've been doing so for the last 25 years. During that time, i've experienced many things, read a ton of articles on the subject and talked/exchanged with a lot of very experienced hobbbyists. The point i'm trying to make is that i'm only trying to give some quality info here to people who ask questions. This particular subject comes up very often on this site. I'm only backing off what i'm saying by give some links to people who actually care about knowing what's best for their fish.

You've said it yourself: don't believe everything you read on the internet... and that's exactly what everybody should do about your statements regarding your way of feeding frozen foods !


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahahahahaha.
I hope youre joking about doing this for 25 years, because if anything you just said were in fact true, it would only further prove that you don't know and have much to learn.
I have fish that are fed frozen food regularly, at least 3 times a week for over 10 years. If it were a problem, they would be sick or dead. Obviously its not a problem.
Maybe in another 25 years you will understand that for yourself and be able to give out viable information, rather then regurgitate something you heard.

Frozen food has absolutely no adverse effect on your fish. At least not over the course of 12 years eating frozen food almost every other day. And most hobbyists don't keep one fish for 12 years, so even more so it will be fine.
So for at least 12 years, you have nothing to worry about.

That should answer the question for anyone interested in the facts based on true first hand experience


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Whatever man... I wasted enough time with you in here. I made my point and don't care what you think... Good for you and your 12 yr old fish !


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

If your point was that you learned nothing over the course of "25 years", then yes, you absolutely proved your point.

Cheers


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL. Frozen beefheart is a very contraversial subject


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

exodon king said:


> If your point was that you learned nothing over the course of "25 years", then yes, you absolutely proved your point.
> 
> Cheers


Hey kid, what's with all those attacks ??

Get a life !


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> Whatever man... I wasted enough time with you in here.


yet she keeps coming back


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

so either way it seems that u can throw beefheart in frozen or dethawed. i just dont see my p's being able to eat through ice. im just gonna stay away from the beefheart cause my 4 rbp are up to 6" and beefheart is not really worth the mess with the amount you would need to feed them. sorry i caused an argument.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Arguments are what makes things better and yes, you should stay away from feeding beef to your piranhas.
A good diet consist of pellets, shrimps, scallops or any white fish fillets. Feeding those will give an enhanced coloration to your fishes, help them have a rapid growth and keep their health stable.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Besides all the arguements in here, lol, i USE to feed my P's frozen food. I notice they don't chow down on all of it right away when it is frozen though. They tend to always spit some back out. Maybe too cold for their teeth? Who knows. Now i juse dethaw it in chilly water so that way they devour the whole thing.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

exodon king said:


> its fine to feed it frozen. thats why it comes that way.


what kind of fish do you have, piranhas or only exodons and cichlids? Could you post some pics? I'm curious about how your fish look.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

khmerboiRED said:


> Besides all the arguements in here, lol, i USE to feed my P's frozen food. I notice they don't chow down on all of it right away when it is frozen though. They tend to always spit some back out. Maybe too cold for their teeth? Who knows. Now i juse dethaw it in chilly water so that way they devour the whole thing.


LOL. Yup.
Plain and simple. If it's too cold for them, they won't eat it. And it doesn't take long for it to thaw out in the tank. Especially if your tank is heated properly. Even further proof that it's fine to feed frozen. The fish are smarter then people give them credit for. They can regulate their own intake. Just because you put something in their tank, does not mean they have to eat it.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

all i know is that if i toss a chunk of frozen fish in my tank my ps will bite at it and not eat it. my guess is that its hard and there like WTF am i eating here. i however fed my oscars frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp for years, really thats the only way they can eat them, a big oscar isnt going to go for a single bloodworm or brine shrimp. im not sure how it effected their health because they couldnt tell me but i had them for almost 10 years and they were both pretty healthy besides HITH.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the HLLE is because its an oscar. lol. about 99.999% of oscars will get it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

exodon king said:


> the HLLE is because its an oscar. lol. *about 99.999% of oscars will get it*.


Many do get it, but not that much.... People just tend to feed them the same food over the years. I've seen many ''old' oscars in perfect shape.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL. This clown again. 
Just give it up. Go study nonsense for another "25 years"


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You keep saying absurd thing in this thread...and you don't even try to back your statements with any kind of proof, besides saying you've experienced it...
I wonder who's the clown between me and you...


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Hopefully in the next 25 years you will learn that the main cause of HLLE is poor water conditions, not feeding "the same food over the years". But as you have clearly proven over the course of this thread, you have much to learn about diet and nutrition in regards to fish.
Modern pellet foods are specially formulated specifically for fish, and will not cause HLLE, even if it's the only thing you feed.

Seriously, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Please, proove your statements.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not going to do you're homework for you. Go read a book. 
Seriously. Just stop already. It's gotta be embarrasing for you being proved wrong over and over again. 
Your time would be much better spent at a library.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

stop bickering you guys. exodon king, have you read my thread about wether my bloodworms are good or not? post in there what you think? sorry, not trying to hi-jack this thread.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

BTW, not trying to piss anyone off but upon googling this "feeding fish frozen food" i got this http://www.aquaticcritter.com/Saltwater/fe...frozen_food.htm

i guess the question is where my link got that information. the only way to really tell is to do a lab test where you feed 1 fish frozen food and 1 fish thawed food for their life and record the results, including digestion and inspection of the digestive tract and still there are so many factors involved. i guess we will never know.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

sandman503 said:


> BTW, not trying to piss anyone off but upon googling this "feeding fish frozen food" i got this http://www.aquaticcritter.com/Saltwater/fe...frozen_food.htm
> 
> i guess the question is where my link got that information. the only way to really tell is to do a lab test where you feed 1 fish frozen food and 1 fish thawed food for their life and record the results, including digestion and inspection of the digestive tract and still there are so many factors involved. i guess we will never know.


as i had previously stated, i know for a fact it will be fine for at least 12 years. but that is as far as my first hand experience goes, in regards to feeding one fish frozen food for many years.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

None of my Piranha's would ever frozen food unless it was thawed first.
If I put it in frozen they would just spit it out and I would never feed my fish beefheart since there are so many other healthier alternatives.

I would have to agree with Moondemon on this one especially since he was able to back up his claims through links and years of knowledge.

If your fish will eat food frozen then more power to you but to be on the safe side I thaw it out first and soak it in Kent, Zoe V&M supplement as the last link also recomended.

Exodon King,

You may be an experienced fish keeper also but your arrogance and disrespect towards 
members is just annoying and makes you look very immature.
Why not make your point without putting down others for having their own views and opinions.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Feefa said:


> None of my Piranha's would ever frozen food unless it was thawed first.
> If I put it in frozen they would just spit it out and I would never feed my fish beefheart since there are so many other healthier alternatives.
> 
> I would have to agree with Moondemon on this one especially since he was able to back up his claims through links and years of knowledge.
> ...


E
Bahahahahaha.
She proved nothing. And obviously does not have the experience she claims. Now, if you chose to limit your fishes diet because you were told some false information by someone who doesn't actually know, then you're only furthering the spread of this poor information.
I on the otherhand have the facts swimming around one of my tanks as we speak.
If you chose to limit your fishes diet due to some false information you were given, that's your choice, but don't go spreading that poor information to others. 
That's the exact reason she believes this nonsense to begin with.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

And btw, certain forms of beef are occasionally a part of their natural diet.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

exodon king said:


> And btw, certain forms of beef are occasionally a part of their natural diet.


I know that but I choose to suppliment their diet of shrimp and Tilapia with the Vitamins and pellets instead of stocking beef heart that I would only feed ocasionally anyway.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

exodon king said:


> None of my Piranha's would ever frozen food unless it was thawed first.
> If I put it in frozen they would just spit it out and I would never feed my fish beefheart since there are so many other healthier alternatives.
> 
> I would have to agree with Moondemon on this one especially since he was able to back up his claims through links and years of knowledge.
> ...


E
Bahahahahaha.
She proved nothing. And obviously does not have the experience she claims. Now, if you chose to limit your fishes diet because you were told some false information by someone who doesn't actually know, then you're only furthering the spread of this poor information.
I on the otherhand have the facts swimming around one of my tanks as we speak.
If you chose to limit your fishes diet due to some false information you were given, that's your choice, but don't go spreading that poor information to others. 
That's the exact reason she believes this nonsense to begin with.
[/quote]

That your fish live as long as they do will not mean that it has lived a healthy life. Some fish can take poor conditions for a long time. And not every species is the same, some can take more then others. You don't have any piranhas, do you? By the way; what is your age? 10 years old or so? But even so; congratulations with your opinion, but I don't think many people will share the same opinion.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out the shrimp prep thread pinned in nutrition its higher in nutrients and saves you a bundle. IMO beefheart is like goldfish and is not the best choice for P's nor any other valued fish. For cheaper you can get way more raw shrimp which they love and is very high in nutrients, vitamin count and minerals. I know I didn't really answer the question but give ya the heads up on the WAY to go my friend.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Piro said:


> None of my Piranha's would ever frozen food unless it was thawed first.
> If I put it in frozen they would just spit it out and I would never feed my fish beefheart since there are so many other healthier alternatives.
> 
> I would have to agree with Moondemon on this one especially since he was able to back up his claims through links and years of knowledge.
> ...


E
Bahahahahaha.
She proved nothing. And obviously does not have the experience she claims. Now, if you chose to limit your fishes diet because you were told some false information by someone who doesn't actually know, then you're only furthering the spread of this poor information.
I on the otherhand have the facts swimming around one of my tanks as we speak.
If you chose to limit your fishes diet due to some false information you were given, that's your choice, but don't go spreading that poor information to others. 
That's the exact reason she believes this nonsense to begin with.
[/quote]

That your fish live as long as they do will not mean that it has lived a healthy life. Some fish can take poor conditions for a long time. And not every species is the same, some can take more then others. You don't have any piranhas, do you? By the way; what is your age? 10 years old or so? But even so; congratulations with your opinion, but I don't think many people will share the same opinion.
[/quote]

They won't outlive their average captive life span in poor conditions. Obviously you're another clown who talks without thinking first. How can I have a fish for 12 years and be 10 years old? Your attempt to be funny has only further proved your ignorance. Congratulations.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't we get along or is that too difficult who f*cking cares about about keeping the argument going you are all pretty well versed in fish and of course have had different outcomes in different situations. If it works for you GREAT if it doesn't and you post that GREAT if you disagree try to be an adult and GREAT thats what this site is for to get varied opinions and thats whats important and not to be used as ammo in a elementry schoolyard shouting match.


----------



## Crossfire636 (Mar 26, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Can't we get along or is that too difficult who f*cking cares about about keeping the argument going you are all pretty well versed in fish and of course have had different outcomes in different situations. If it works for you GREAT if it doesn't and you post that GREAT if you disagree try to be an adult and GREAT thats what this site is for to get varied opinions and thats whats important and not to be used as ammo in a elementry schoolyard shouting match.


*X2*


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

it was pretty entertaining though and educational at the same time


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't fed my fish beef heart in about a year. I always just threw the cubes in the tank to thaw in there and let the fish go at it at there leisure. It really did not take more than a minute to thaw in the 80 degree water anyways. It proved alot less messier too because at a certain point they would just eat the cube whole before it broke up. Try to keep non fish foods as part of their diet to 3% of their total diet.


----------



## KENNYBLAST2005 (Apr 9, 2009)

exodon king said:


> Whatever man... I wasted enough time with you in here.


yet she keeps coming back
[/quote]

man yall sound like a bunch of b's. if your fish is doin fine by the way your feeding it then let it be. let that person decide from the imformation he/she receives and go from there. we all love our p's and we all have different ways we do things. damn yall make a person not even want to ask a question. have a coke and a smile, and shut the f up!
when my p's where babys they ate frozen beefheart soon as it hit the water. now at 5in they wont touch anything till it sits in the water for awhile and thaws out anyway. krill,beefhearts,talapia, whatever.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

THE RZA said:


> Whatever man... I wasted enough time with you in here.


yet she keeps coming back
[/quote]

man yall sound like a bunch of b's. if your fish is doin fine by the way your feeding it then let it be. let that person decide from the imformation he/she receives and go from there. we all love our p's and we all have different ways we do things. damn yall make a person not even want to ask a question. have a coke and a smile, and shut the f up!
when my p's where babys they ate frozen beefheart soon as it hit the water. now at 5in they wont touch anything till it sits in the water for awhile and thaws out anyway. krill,beefhearts,talapia, whatever.
[/quote]

This from some little white kid who names himself after wu tang and quotes eddie murphy lines. bahahahahhahah
Get some original material kid, and watch what you let slip out your mouth


----------



## KENNYBLAST2005 (Apr 9, 2009)

exodon king said:


> Whatever man... I wasted enough time with you in here.


yet she keeps coming back
[/quote]

man yall sound like a bunch of b's. if your fish is doin fine by the way your feeding it then let it be. let that person decide from the imformation he/she receives and go from there. we all love our p's and we all have different ways we do things. damn yall make a person not even want to ask a question. have a coke and a smile, and shut the f up!
when my p's where babys they ate frozen beefheart soon as it hit the water. now at 5in they wont touch anything till it sits in the water for awhile and thaws out anyway. krill,beefhearts,talapia, whatever.
[/quote]

This from some little white kid who names himself after wu tang and quotes eddie murphy lines. bahahahahhahah
Get some original material kid, and watch what you let slip out your mouth
[/quote]

what murphy quotes crouch stain? and im a BLACKMAN and i like Wu-Tang jerk-off so what.
call yourself a king? lol i think i'll call you queen......hmmm..yes...."queen b"


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

crouch stain? Queen? Is that really your best work?
Maybe I was wrong. You should keep riding other peoples names and material because yours is WEAK.
Another whiney ass wannabe e-thug running her mouth. Maybe you should leave the Internet alone and go back to your little barbie bed your mommy tucks you into at night. 
Leave insults to people that are good at it. Or at least learn to spell before you give it a shot.

Bahahahah

"crouch" stain
What a tard!

Go back to the Apollo jock rider. Maybe you can steal some material while you're there. I'm sure there's some new upcoming comedian or artist you can try to ride on.

Bahahahahahah. While you're at it, see if admin can change you're name to fakewon the bitxh, or inspect-a dick. Or maybe just respell your name for your favorite food, JIZZ-a.
Get off my nuts.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

admin should rename this thread " who has the best comebacks" lmao


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

exodon king said:


> crouch stain? Queen? Is that really your best work?
> Maybe I was wrong. You should keep riding other peoples names and material because yours is WEAK.
> Another whiney ass wannabe e-thug running her mouth. Maybe you should leave the Internet alone and go back to your little barbie bed your mommy tucks you into at night.
> Leave insults to people that are good at it. Or at least learn to spell before you give it a shot.
> ...


^^ This is classic!


----------

